# Talk is cheap: Cell phones hit six billion worldwide



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Its something that we all knew but perhaps didnt fully appreciatejust about all of us have cell phones now, and we use them a lot.
> 
> According to new figures published by the International Telecommunications Union on Thursday, the global population has purchased 6 billion cellphone subscriptions. Fully a third of those, for a total of two billion, are from China and India.


Here


----------



## ninjatex (Oct 9, 2012)

Just a reminder: please recycle your cell phones at their end of life! Many phones also still have value on eBay if you want to make some quick cash.


----------

